# Weight Watchers - any tips?



## Norma (Mar 19, 2002)

The hubby is going on the new "points" program, via Internet. Any WeightWatchers out there with tips ??


----------



## Finally (Mar 20, 2002)

*WW Tip(s)*

Norma:
Started on the Points system a few weeks ago and the results have been encouraging.
Because I Cook in an Institutional Setting with a four (4) Week Rotation, I went for only 4 weeks to start.  I might go to a fifth week, but haven't yet.
Suggestions:
Search Weight Watchers and "harvest" recipes that you feel would be appropriate to your household.
Collect the recipes in batches or groups from which you can pull weekly menues. (Chicken - Beef - Pork - Veg - Etc,)
Create Weekly menues (I did 4 weeks to start) WITH the Recipes, including the points values in the titles
Create a pantry List; I did mine in the general layout of the Grocery Stores which I frequent most - Vegetables - Deli - Meat - Canned & Dry Goods - Dairy - Frozen Foods
Prepar a Week's Grocery List - items not on the pantry list - for each of the weeks of Recipes you have assembled.
Shop to the two (2) lists
Rotate through your weeks of Menues
Substitute or repalce recipes which are to cumbersome (there's that word...) or 'out of sync' with your household.
Maintain a rotation of ONLY 4 OR 5 WEEKS OF MENUES
You will likely get through 2 or 3 rotations and have a substantial beginning on the goal(s) set
I will send a few samples, with attachments if I can get them attached, so you will have a comparitive basis for discussions with Hubby.
Finally,
David


----------



## Norma (Mar 20, 2002)

Thank you very much, David!


----------



## Kendall (Apr 18, 2002)

*The Point System for Weight Watchers*

It works if you keep the journal and watch those points.  I bought the calulator that allows you to keep the points and journal.  It was worth it.  Beats writing.  
It's the best system I've been on.  Never give up your favorite food.  That makes a difference.  One word of advise, make sure your points reach at least the minimum.  If not, you will gain weight.


----------



## Norma (Apr 19, 2002)

*Weight Watchers*

Hubby's lost 6 1/2 lbs in 3 weeks. His doctor is very happy! The new system is so much easier than the old "legal/illegal" system my Mom was on years ago! He has a calculator and journal....ME!! 

Before I start dinner, I find out what he had for lunch.....and go from there! Breakfast is easy....he's big on cereal.  I can still cook his favorite foods, without all the fat of course, and since he's using the on line program, I have even calculated points for my own recipes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2002)

yea for hubby Norma.  That's wonderful!!!  Internet is a great tool!!!


----------



## maws (Apr 28, 2002)

*weight watchers*

What do you do if you don't have access to Weight Watchers? Is this a programme one can follow successfully through the 'net? And how does one contact them?

I am aware of the rules of calorie intake and output, but really need discipline - someone to watch over my shoulder and rap me on the knickles when necessary. And of course I love a challenge.

 Maws


----------



## Norma (Apr 28, 2002)

My DH is doing the WeightWatcher's thing on line...just go to www.weightwatchers.com 

What I like best about the on line version is, there is a recipe box feature to type in your own recipes, and get point counts . You can also look up point counts for just about any food, including fast and prepacked foods. Makes it so much easier!


----------



## Finally (May 21, 2002)

*Watching Weight - Again*

Had to come back and refresh this thread.
I hit a  lull in the WW Points program after about week 4 or 5. About the same time my daughter brought in a program that a friend at work had leant her . .  .
Please don't go balistic on me here. . . 
Michael Thurmond's 6 Week Body Makeover, Yep. the one from the Infomercial in the middle of the night.
Well, local reports were strong, and I had SOOOO MUCH to lose.
Been on it for fourf weeks and the weight is dripping of. Averagingg about 3 - 3 1/2 lbs per week, after dumping off about 15 the first couple of weeks. 
Manager (Wife) and Daughter are both off a few sizes, and my Son and his intended are following it too.
I ran the intake through the USDA Nutrition Programme, came out at 1475 cal AND over 120% of the daily recommendations for everything except Calcium and Fat   I take 1500 mg Calcium daily, so am not concerned there.
I appreciate that the "recommended" intake for Fat is a suggested maximum intake level
Finally,
David


----------



## Filus59602 (Jun 16, 2002)

Check out this link for Barbo's Diet Kitchen

http://www.laguna2001.com/barbo/index.pl

They cover Weight Watchers and several other kinds of diets.

They are great on support and have lots of recipes in their archives.

Try them. ..... You'll like them.


----------



## brina (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey guyz thanks for the info - if any1 does come across a diet that works instantly, do pls pass it on...
had all these weddings happening - and oops! 
can do with all the help i can get to shed 'em kilos.


----------



## brina (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## molly (Jan 30, 2004)

I found this recipe on the WW website a few months ago. I think you may still be able to find it there under "Mini Veggie Quiches". I think they are worth 1 point per. This is a really good, quick, and filling breakfast. I have also posted this under the "eggs" topic.

I add egg whites and a bit of milk and whisk it together with salt and pepper. Then pour the mixture into a greased muffin pan and bake at 325 degrees for about 20 minutes. Sometimes I use egg substitues instead of regular egg whites or you can add the yolk too...if not worried about cholesterol. I also add a little low fat shredded cheese to the tops before baking. In the morning I just pop on in the microwave and nuke it for about 30 seconds nad put it on toast or an english muffin. Makes a quick, satisfying, and yummy breakfast!


----------

